# Brody's eye problem - need help and suggestions!



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

David and I noticed in the last couple of days that it seemed like Brody wasn't paying attention to where we threw his ball. He is ball obsessed and we were surprised to see him not be able to follow it every time we threw it. This afternoon I let him out and he chased a bird and then ran into the fence. NOT hard, just sort of stumbled into it, like he didn't see it. I got concerned so brought him in and looked in his eyes.

Well, his pupils were DILATED huge. No other symptoms... no pain, no rubbing his eyes, no discharge. Just dilated pupils. They are NOT reactive to light. His pupils don't constrict at all. I am sorry to say that I don't know how long his pupils have been dilated like that. I didn't notice anything out of the ordinary in the past few days.

So of course we panicked. Took him to the emergency vet and just got home. I thought maybe it was glaucoma? And if so, he needed to get the pressure down immediately or he could lose his sight. He had a thorough exam and they checked the pressure of both his eyeballs and his pressures are normal. However, he is NOT seeing right.

He was able to navigate the unfamiliar exam room without running into things. But his vision is definitely affected.

So they sent us home with instructions to watch him for a day or two and if his eyes don't go back to normal, to see our regular vet and maybe get a referral to a veterinary college (K-State) or a veterinary opthamologist.

Can you guys think of ANYTHING that this might be? His lenses are clear, so no cataracts. Pressures are normal, so we can rule out glaucoma. No irritation, redness, etc. NO head trauma or any kind of injury. He has not gotten into anything toxic such as antifreeze or any kind of poison. He has not eaten anything weird.

Do you think it might be his dog food?? He has been eating a variety.... nupro supplement, a multivitamin a couple times a week, a squirt of salmon oil a few times a week, raw chicken (he had a cornish hen thigh tonight for dinner) and lamb ziwipeak. He also gets treats... mainly dehydrated chicken strips (konas chips) or dehydrated rabbit or Zuke's. Nothing has changed with his diet at all. He does occasionally get a few licks of the cats food.

I am sorry this is long. I just need any help or insight you guys might have. AND your prayers! I am SO WORRIED about Brody. (Although he acts perfectly normal and thought going to the ER vet was a great adventure.)

Am I missing something???? HELP!

Brodysmom


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Just wanted to post a "it's not his food" quickly, while I am off to ask around (chi breeder friends, etc) about this. 

If it was his diet, I would think all raw fed dogs would have this issue! Be back in a bit. Hopefully with some ideas.

Back!

Okay.. so nothing I found was great news. I would suggest getting him to a vet school Ophthalmologist as soon as you can, just to be sure though.

So one thing, is that some pets just have larger pupils.. perhaps that is the case here?

Does he have other symptoms? Do his eyes react differently to a flashlight shined into them or not (covering one, light in one eye at a time)? I am sure the vet did this... what was the response? 

The other (not so great) thing - is neurological problems. Which would be why I'd get him to the specialist if this is not a thing he's had for a long time.

The only thing I would caution, is to not focus too much on diet while there unless they think he is lacking a SPECIFIC item (ie: ignore advice for kibble feeding - ask specifically what he is missing/lacking and where to get that specific thing to suppliment).

I do remember a cat on another forum who has constantly diluted pupils - I don't remember why or what happened except that over the years they'd have to adjust lighting for her (since her eyes were light sensitive). Linky! http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,cat/topic,4050209.0

Seems as though both cats have nothing "wrong" with them.. it's just.... happened.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Muzby said:


> Just wanted to post a "it's not his food" quickly, while I am off to ask around (chi breeder friends, etc) about this.
> 
> If it was his diet, I would think all raw fed dogs would have this issue! Be back in a bit. Hopefully with some ideas.


Thanks Muzby. I haven't heard of ANY raw fed dogs having a problem like this so I didnt' think it was his food either. Certainly not what I prepare for him. But do you think his ZiwiPeak might be contaminated? Or his tripe treats (he had one this afternoon) or the dehydrated rabbit?

I am not giving him anything except his regular food that I prepare (nothing pre-packaged) and see if that helps at all.

brodysmom


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Tracy this must be scary for you. I use Ziwipeak lamb and Konas chips, Ben eats raw chicken. No eye problems here. I have no idea. I am sure someone on here will have some suggestions. I am here hoping for the best for Brody.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

oh no this must be really scary for you, i'm so sorry i don't have any advice to offer, i just hope things go back to normal for brody quickly!!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't know about the pre-packaged stuff. I imagine this may be something that has nothing to do with diet at all, to be honest. As per my edit in the prev response - those two cats are kibble fed, and have the same problem... so maybe it's to do with preservatives or something effecting their neuro processes? Who knows! 

Hopefully you can get Brody to a specialist and see if they can figure something out.


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

Just curious, are the dehydrated treats home made or packaged treats you bought at a pet store? I know that some dehydrated treats are made in China and they might be contaminated. I really don't have any advice, I wish you luck and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Tracey..Poor Brody, I wonder what it could be? So there has been no bumps to the head because this can cause the dilation of pupils too? And you said the vet checked for damage to the retina...did they do a dye test?
Lulubelle has had so much eye trouble I almost feel like I could write a book on the subject. 
Medications, toxic plants that irritate the lining of the eye or that he injested... or even inner ear infections can cause problems with balance or focus.
Best thing is for the vet to check him out really well and go from there.
Let us know how little Brody is doing....Sending hugs...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Muzby said:


> So one thing, is that some pets just have larger pupils.. perhaps that is the case here?
> 
> Does he have other symptoms? Do his eyes react differently to a flashlight shined into them or not (covering one, light in one eye at a time)? I am sure the vet did this... what was the response?
> 
> ...


NO other symptoms at all. No, his eyes react the same. They are equally dilated and they do NOT react to light at all. He is not sensitive to light, no squinting, etc. Thanks for the link about the cats with a similar problem.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

MoochiBaby said:


> Just curious, are the dehydrated treats home made or packaged treats you bought at a pet store? I know that some dehydrated treats are made in China and they might be contaminated. I really don't have any advice, I wish you luck and a speedy recovery.


NO, they are dehydrated treats from Hare Today. Dehydrated rabbit and the Kona's Chips are 100% chicken jerky, made in the USA (in response to the recalls).


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Dazy Mae said:


> Hi Tracey..Poor Brody, I wonder what it could be? So there has been no bumps to the head because this can cause the dilation of pupils too? And you said the vet checked for damage to the retina...did they do a dye test?
> Lulubelle has had so much eye trouble I almost feel like I could write a book on the subject.
> Medications, toxic plants that irritate the lining of the eye or that he injested... or even inner ear infections can cause problems with balance or focus.
> Best thing is for the vet to check him out really well and go from there.
> Let us know how little Brody is doing....Sending hugs...


No bumps to the head, no trauma at all. No dye test. Just the tonometry test to check for glaucoma pressures.

He didn't get into any medications or toxic plants. He was crated all day while I slept yesterday. When he was outside, he was supervised and went out and pottied and came right back in. Nothing has changed in the house at all. No ear infections.

Thanks everyone for your input. We are headed to the vet in the morning. I'll let you know what he says and where we go from here.

Please please pray that everything is OK and that he doesn't lose his vision or have a brain tumor or something really terrible wrong with him. Thanks.

Brodysmom


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

how worrying for you!
i don't have any advice to offer but i wanted you to know that i really hope Brody will be alright.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Tracey I dont have any advice but I just wanted to say I hope Brody is ok...thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhh tracey im so worried for you and brody hunni i dont have any ideas of what it could be but i do hope everything is ok when you go to the vets we have everything crossed for brody please let us know how you get on and i will keep brody in my thoughts and prayers ((((HUGS)))) to you both xxx


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry no idea, but I agree with vet, a visit to specialist would be a good idea.

Hope all is well, will keep him in my thoughts.

x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh Tracy, I am so sorry this is happening. You and David and Brody will be on my mind all day. I'm praying this is something temporary and that Brody will be his regular self again soon. If he does have impaired or loss of vision, you know he can live a full, happy life with very little trouble. It upsets us way more than him. I will be taking my laptop to work because this will drive me crazy all day. Remember, there's lots they can do for these angels. You know that from working in the medical field. I know you're scared but stay strong for Brody. We love you and I'm writing this with nothing but positive thoughts for your family. Hugs from all of us over here!!!


----------



## mrsralph (Sep 19, 2009)

I hope all goes well at the vet's. I also hope they give him a quick general checkup. I have seen this kind of thing happen with animals who are coming down with something or have had a low-grade illness that has dragged on undetected for a while. A specialist is a good idea though and I hope this can be cleared up ASAP.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

> He also gets treats... mainly dehydrated chicken strips (konas chips) or dehydrated rabbit or Zuke's.


I have heard that dried chicken products from CHINA have
killed several dogs.I threw out everything we had for Dahlia.
Maybe he has hereditary blindness?
The pupils dialate as vision is less and less.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh, I really hope Brody will be ok.
I cant offer any advice, but you are both in my thoughts. xxx


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I would simply take one step at a time (which is really all any of us can do) and try not to think about dogs dying from poisoning or anything like that...(I know the possibility of poisoning was well intentioned  )

Expect and think about the best possible outcome for Brody. I think you are a nurse Brody'smum? If I'm right, like me, you perhaps always think of the worst outcome. I certainly do that! I and my dogs have had almost every condition in my nursing dictionary!

I will send healing to Brody and am lighting a candle for you both in a moment.

Take care xxx


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> I have heard that dried chicken products from CHINA have
> killed several dogs.I threw out everything we had for Dahlia.
> Maybe he has hereditary blindness?
> The pupils dialate as vision is less and less.


Rhonda, her products are all from the USA.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think I have it figured out. I think it is PRA. Progressive Retinal Atrophy. It is an inherited disease. *One of the first symptoms is dilated pupils that don't react to light. *Unfortunately, there is no treatment and no cure. It causes blindness.  I will take him to see Dr. Solomon this morning, but he has all the symptoms. See article below and my highlights.

===================================

Progressive Retinal Atrophy in Dogs

What is PRA?

There are multiple forms of PRA which differ in the age of onset and rate of progression of the disease. Some breeds experience an earlier onset than others; other breeds do not develop PRA until later in life.

Normally, the photoreceptors in the retinas develop after birth to about 8 weeks of age. The retinas of dogs with PRA either have arrested development (retinal dysplasia) or early degeneration of the photoreceptors. Retinal dysplastic dogs are usually affected within two months of birth and may be completely blind by one year. *Dogs with retinal degeneration are affected from one year to eight years of age and the symptoms progress slowly.*

PRA worsens over time. T*he affected animal experiences night blindness initially because the rods are affected first. The condition progresses to failed daytime vision.*

What are the signs of PRA?

Signs may vary depending on the type of PRA and its rate of progression. P*RA is non painful and outward appearance of the eye is often normal, i.e.; no redness, excess tearing, or squinting. Owners may notice a change in personality of their dog such as a reluctance to go down stairs or down a dark hallway. This is characteristic of night blindness, in which vision may appear to improve during the daytime. As the disease progresses, owners can observe a dilation of the pupils and the reflection of light from the back of the eye. If the blindness is progressing slowly, the owner may not notice any signs until the dog is in unfamiliar surroundings and the lack of vision is more apparent. *In some animals, the lens of the eyes may become opaque or cloudy.

How is PRA diagnosed?

Depending on the form of PRA, characteristic changes in the retina and other parts of the eye may be observed through an ophthalmic examination by a veterinary opthalmologist. More sophisticated tests such as electroretinography may also be used. Both tests are painless and the animal does not have to be anesthetized. If no abnormalities are found during the exam by a board certified veterinary ophthalmologist, the dog can be certified free of heritable eye disease through the Canine Eye Registration Foundation (CERF).

How is PRA treated?

Unfortunately, there is no treatment for PRA, nor a way to slow the progression of the disease. Animals with PRA usually become blind. Dogs are remarkably adaptable to progressive blindness, and can often seem to perform normally in their customary environments. Evidence of the blindness is more pronounced if the furniture is rearranged or the animals are in unfamiliar surroundings.

Can PRA be prevented?

PRA has been shown to have a genetic component. Puppies from parents who have no history of the disease and have been certified free of PRA will have less risk of developing the disease. Affected animals should not be bred and should be spayed or neutered. The littermates or parents of animals with PRA should also not be bred. If your dog develops PRA, notify the breeder, if possible.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

You may be right, but hoping for better news 

If not...You will find the strength to support Brody through this.

x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay, this would make sense, huh? Can they diagnose this immediately? I know you're just sick this morning and I'm so very sorry. If this is it, it will take a bit of getting used to on your part but at least he's in no pain and because it doesn't happen all at once, he'll be used to it and probably not have much of a change in his life. This will be much harder on you, my dear, than him! Lots of love from us over here and please know that I'm not downplaying this, just trying to be strong and positive for you my friend.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Great Im glad his chicken treats are USA products!!
When you said his pupils stay dialated it was a tip off for me.
My X brother in law had retinitis pigmentosa or hereditary blindness.
Im hoping for you that thats not the case.
Ill be praying for Brody.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Traci - my heart goes out to you - you must be so worried, I hope you get better news from the vet. Brody is a lucky little guy to have such a good home and care.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Fingers and paws crossed here that it is just PRA! I know that sounds kinda awful, but blind dogs have -no- troubles adjusting.. they never feel bad for themselves like people do, they just kinda get on with life (and making trouble!). 

Perhaps this is why Brody needs you to hold his bones/bullysticks? 

*HUGS*


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok guys, Keep praying .... This morning his eyes are reacting to light. Pupils are constricting. They are sluggish, but they are constricting. Last night they wouldn’t at all. His eyes were like black holes with his pupils taking up his whole eye and non-reactive to light. Today I can see a little color around the edges of his pupils and a flashlight causes just a tiny bit of constriction. I have an appt with Dr Solomon at 11:30 today. Pray Pray Pray. Maybe God will give little Brody a miracle.

Brodysmom


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Woohoo! Good thoughts from all of us here!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

oh my gosh so sporry to hear this, im praying for you and brody xxx


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Tracy, so sorry you are going through this with sweet Brody right now. My thoughts and prayers are with you both this morning. I will be checking here every minute to see how he is doing. We love you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella and I are sending positive thoughts and hugs to you and Brody. Please keep us updated after his appointment with the vet. We're here for you.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

{{HUGS}}} and kisses sent to you both..I pray he gets better soon XXXXXX


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

we will all be waiting to hear what the vet had to say today. i'm praying for brody.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

Tracy,just caught up on this thread - praying for you, dave and brody. it's good he's showing some reaction this morning. love you!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone for hanging with me during this. I really appreciate you. Your messages have made me cry. I'm so grateful to all of you for your support.

Brody is definitely not seeing right. Just now I had a treat and had him sit and then moved it slowly side to side to see if his eyes would follow it and they didn’t. I had to put the treat right in front of his nose for him to get it. He wanted it, he was sniffing the air and looking all over, but he didn’t see it in my hand until it almost touched his nose.

Yesterday when I came out of the bedroom David was holding him on his lap. Brody looked down the hall at me and gave a little bark. I walked almost all the way over to him before finally saw me. Then he was wagging his tail and really excited when he heard my voice. But when he first saw me, he didn’t recognize me. I don't think he knew it was me until I got close enough for him to smell me and hear my voice. 

I think he has adapted really well to this slow vision loss and that’s why we haven’t noticed it. It has snuck up on us over several weeks. Looking back now, things seem obvious... like him chasing his ball and it rolling away and him frantically searching all over for it and IT WAS RIGHT THERE. He has seemed to be slower and more cautious going up and down stairs where before he would just zoom all over.

Our vet appt is in an hour. I will update you when we get back. Please keep praying for us. I am just devastated and I appreciate you guys so much.

Brodysmom


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Good luck to you and Brody, hugs to you xoxo


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I always seem so behind on the important stuff around here!

Tracy, I'm sorry you all are going through this. I'm sending all my positive thoughts to you guys. *Hugs* to you and give a kiss to Brody for me please.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

you should be at the vet now. praying for you!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I just now read this, i 'm so very sorry, I hope Brody will be OK,I will pray for him and for you this must be very, very diffcult. I will be thinking of both of you all day.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Thank you everyone for hanging with me during this. I really appreciate you. Your messages have made me cry. I'm so grateful to all of you for your support.
> 
> Brody is definitely not seeing right. Just now I had a treat and had him sit and then moved it slowly side to side to see if his eyes would follow it and they didn’t. I had to put the treat right in front of his nose for him to get it. He wanted it, he was sniffing the air and looking all over, but he didn’t see it in my hand until it almost touched his nose.
> 
> ...


This is breaking my heart ...Tracy, whatever is diagnosed I pray that all will be ok and that you and little Brody will get thru this one step at a time. I'm sending healing thoughts your way. lots of hugs...Darlene


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

David met me at the clinic and we just finished meeting with Dr. Solomon. He did a very thorough eye exam on Brody and could not come to any conclusions! The vessels in the retina on one side are very tortuous. One eye is sluggishly responsive to light, but the other one isn’t. Last night his eyes were totally dilated and not responsive at all! Today this! He said we needed a referral to a specialist with specialty equipment. He may need a CT scan, etc. 

He called Dr. Sturgeon at the Eye Clinic in Overland Park and asked his opinion while we waited. Dr. Sturgeon wanted to see him. I just called for an appt. and he will see Brody on Thursday morning. I’ll drive up late Wednesday. It is 3 hours north of here.

http://www.eyecareforanimals.com/kansascity.php

Dr. Solomon said they are the best for these types of problems and have every kind of equipment there is for diagnosing eye problems. I asked about going to K-State veterinary school and he said that Dr. Sturgeon is the best in the field and that's who we should see. 

It may end up being a problem in his brain or his optic nerves, but let’s hope not. He still isn’t seeing right. He walked into a tree just now when I let him out in the backyard. Oh my gosh, I could just die. 

I'm sorry I am rambling. That is the update for now. Thank you again EVERYONE for your kind thoughts and words. I am just wiped out. Please continue to pray hard for Brody.

Love to you all and thank you from the bottom of my heart for being there for me through this.

Tracy


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

oh, tracy, so sorry you didn't get the answers you needed. i know thursday is a long way off still, but the time will go quickly. just keep giving your little man lots of hugs and kisses and know we're all here with you!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

poor brody, i'm so sorry this is happening, i don't know what to say i wish i could do something for you guys.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Just jumped on at work to check on Brody. Thursday can't come soon enough for you guys, I'm sure. You have so many people here that love you and Brody and we're all praying like crazy! Keep us posted and we will always be here for you. Even if you just want to talk about it or cry or scream or anything. He's obviously already overcome quite a bit and he will continue to do so. Try to stay calm and relax for him (I know you will). Lots of love to you, Dave and sweet angel Brody!!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhh tracey just know we are all here for you sweetheart xxxxx


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> David met me at the clinic and we just finished meeting with Dr. Solomon. He did a very thorough eye exam on Brody and could not come to any conclusions! The vessels in the retina on one side are very tortuous. One eye is sluggishly responsive to light, but the other one isn’t. Last night his eyes were totally dilated and not responsive at all! Today this! He said we needed a referral to a specialist with specialty equipment. He may need a CT scan, etc.
> 
> He called Dr. Sturgeon at the Eye Clinic in Overland Park and asked his opinion while we waited. Dr. Sturgeon wanted to see him. I just called for an appt. and he will see Brody on Thursday morning. I’ll drive up late Wednesday. It is 3 hours north of here.
> 
> ...


Oh Tracy I'm so sorry you still haven't gotten to the bottom of what's wrong with little Brody yet. But this guy you are going to see sounds like the best. I know how awful you must feel right now and my heart goes out to you and Brody. 

We're all here for you, whenever you need a shoulder. Hugs and kisses to you and Brody. xoxo


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh Dear, they would have to drag it out for her!!
Lets pray that between now and thursday it heals
itself and she can cancel her appointment!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

brody!!!! my sick boy! im in lost for words in this...wow! i really hope it's nothing serious...please! poor brody is scared and confused right now right? omgggg  i really hope they can fix this somehow or maybe he can just adjust to it and still be a happy chi!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Tracy, I am so sorry to hear about Brody.
Lola was diagnosed with PRA after taking her to the opthamologist. She is blind in her right eye, and will eventually become completely blind. You are right there is no cure. I found out about Lola in March 2009. I was so upset. This is genetic, and was passed along by her parents. Lola does have it in both eyes, and also has a small optic disk in her right eye. My regular vet could not diagnose this, so I would definitely take Brody to an opthamologist. Lola's opthamologist says she was probably born with the optic disk. She also said that it will be a lot easier on Lola when her eyesight completely goes because it went slowly. I don't however think it will be easy on me. I do have to say that she acts as if there is nothing wrong wth her, and really seems just fine. She runs and plays just like the others do. She actually can outplay them all. 
Hopefully Brody does have not PRA. I'm praying for Brody that it's not. 
Please keep me posted.
God Bless.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Tracy you a wonderful mom to Brody. He is in the best of hands and hearts. He is in ALL of our hearts, I'm sure you know that. I wish I could speed up time for you. Please, if there is anything any of us can do for you let us know so we can try to help. We love you Brody.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Waiting is the worst, Hang in there Tracy, it really sounds like this eye specialist will be able to get a diffient diagnosis. Stay strong, I know it's hard. We are all thinking of you and Brody and hoping for the very best outcome.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I just took a long nap so maybe things will look brighter now. I am leaving for KC early tomorrow morning. Will probably be back Thursday or Friday. Luckily my folks live up there so I have a place to crash. Brody loves playing with his doggy cousins too. He will think this is all just a grand adventure. 

I will update you guys as we go and hopefully I will have good news after seeing the opthamologist on Thursday morning at the eye clinic.

This afternoon his pupils are NOT equal. One is big and one is small. That would mean SO MANY BAD THINGS if it were happening in a person. I am trying to be calm about it. He has no pain and is running around playing with his toys. He is tossing them and then locating them mainly by smell. He still has limited vision.

Lisa, I didn't know that Lola had PRA. Everything I've read says that is the best eye disease to get if blindness will eventually occur since it happens gradually and they have time to adjust. It is also painless. 

Thank you again. I hope I have some answers soon.

Brodysmom


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

tracy just got on and read this entire thread. i am so sorry you are going through all this. Thursday can't come soon enough. I will be praying for you and your little man.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Aww Tracy just caught up on this. My heart goes out to you, can't imagine how you must be feeling. (((((HUGS))))) 
You will be in my thoughts.
Lynda xx


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

Paige and I will keep you and Brody in our thoughts. :love8:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Another quick update.... 

This afternoon (it's 5pm) his pupils are equal, small and reactive to light. What the heck. Maybe he had a head trauma that I didn't know about... I can't imagine HOW as he is constantly with me and when he's not, he's in his crate or sleeping on the couch! But maybe somehow he knocked his head and had swelling in his brain which is causing pressure on the optic nerve and causing his pupil and vision problems.

I can't figure it out. 

Anyway, he is still not seeing things right. Can't track with his eyes, looks in my direction when he hears my voice, but not AT me, can't follow a rolling ball on the floor. But he hasn't bumped into anything in a few hours. Course the house is familiar to him. He feels FINE as he ate, drank, pottied, and is playing like normal.

I am headed to KC in the morning. Will be in touch when I know something else.

Keep praying ... please ... that this resolves. I'm about to have a nervous breakdown but am trying to be calm and focused for him. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Bless his heart....hope the visit on thursday can give you more information. At least you will know more about what is going on and how to deal with it. No matter what, he will adjust and still be his happy little self.
Its much harder for you and I know your sad, but just know that things will be ok and that he will do just fine with all the love and care that you give him.
My Sara slowly had vision problems and eventually went blind, but we were amazed at how well she did..still playing and running around in familiar territory. And my little 22 year old chi "Stinky" was blind too and by gosh he would run through the house like he was flyin on a broomstick and as long as he was familiar with his surroundings he did really well too. Anyway just thought I would share my stories to let you know that no matter what happens things just have a way of working out and all will be ok...
Lots of hugs to you and Brody...Darlene


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

for you and Brody....

I hope Brody's problem doesn't become to serious. 
I've no idea what it night be , so I am not able to 
offer any advice. Prayers for you and Brody is 
all I can offer. I know you will keep us up to date
in the mean time keep positive thoughts.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Got home from work and this was my first stop!

Tracy, just remember - Brody is still Brody. Even if he has something wrong, take a note from his book! He is still happy and loving life. Ah, dogs... wish we could be so care free! 

My heart is in my throat, and I am praying for your little boy tonight. Betty sends her love.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh Tracy I'm so sorry, just read through this whole thread, thanks for the tip by the way.  Gosh what you've been through already and still to come, I can't even imagine. I know my heart sank and I felt horrible just when I found out that Faith had something as mild as juvenile cataracts. I hope it's nothing bad, gosh Thursday cannot come soon enough for you or us. You and Brody are in our thoughts and prayers, drive safe tomorrow too and update us when you can. Poor sweet Brody, be well beautiful boy. Tracy, we're all here for you and Brody.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I just took a long nap so maybe things will look brighter now. I am leaving for KC early tomorrow morning. Will probably be back Thursday or Friday. Luckily my folks live up there so I have a place to crash. Brody loves playing with his doggy cousins too. He will think this is all just a grand adventure.
> 
> I will update you guys as we go and hopefully I will have good news after seeing the opthamologist on Thursday morning at the eye clinic.
> 
> ...


Tracy- 
I haven't talked about it. She has had a few follow appointments since she was diagnosed in March, and her opthamologist says she is doing good. What you read is exactly what Lola's opthamologist said to me. It is the best eye disease to get, and it is painless. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Brody.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh gosh Tracy, I am so sorry to read this. I know you are going crazy over there with worry. Bless you and Brody, both. I wish I could help, but I really have no clue. Hopefully it is just temporary. You know we are all here for support, and we wish sweet little Brody all the well wishes in the World. I'm hoping for a positive update after you see the ophthalmologist. Kisses & hugs sweet baby, and all our love. I feel sick with worry with you.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

I haven't read this story as i've been so busy! i'm so sorry i missed it!
Poor Brody and Poor YOU going through this must have scared the heck out of you! We'll be thinking of you and praying for Brody to get better soon. xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Tracy, I am so sorry to hear this. My heart just sank. I am sorry I am so late in replying. You are always here for Zoey and I. I will be keeping close watch on this thread and praying for a positive outcome for you and Brody. I do hope this is a temporary thing. Please keep us posted. I feel helpless at my end and I want to help so much. (((((((((Tracy, David & Brody))))))))). Kay


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you again from the bottom of my heart to all of you. I don't know what I would have done without your wonderful support. I would thank you all individually but I am leaving for KC and need to get up there. But please know that I have read every message several times and thanked each of you in my heart! David read your messages too and we can't express how much we appreciate your well wishes and support. My parents live only a few miles from this Eye Clinic so that is a blessing. At least I will have them there and won't have to go to the appointment by myself.

Last night at 5pm his eyes looked "normal". HIs pupils were small, equal, and reactive to light. This morning they are dilated all the way (huge with no color around the edges at all) and non-reactive to light. I have no idea what could be causing this and am just sick with worry. 

Our appt is tomorrow at 9am. I will update you when I can. 

Thank you soooooooooo much for your prayers and support. I will update as we go. 

Tracy


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Tracey everyone really cares about you and Brody -we just want you two and hubby to be ok.

thank you for always updating us - still thinking of you xxx


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i shall be keeping my fingers crossed that Brody gets a good outcome from the doctor.
i love my own Diefie as much as my children and know how these little dogs get firmly embedded in our hearts and cause us such anxiety when things go wrong.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I'm thinking of you guys today Tracy. Give Brody a big kiss from me. My thoughts are with you xoxo


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

I just found this thread. You guys are being sent good thoughts and vines!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, Tracey!!! I just read this thread. I was rushing through the posts looking for your updates. I imagine that the waiting is the worst for you. It's very lucky that you have a specialist close enough to use and a support system (parents) while you are there. I'm praying for the best outcome for you all. Keep us posted, please. I so love Brody.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

sorry its taken me so long to respond to this thread..

Im so sorry that you guys are going through this with Brody. Im praying that its nothing serious & wishing him well...


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

prayed for you all this morning. keep us informed and be safe on your trip!


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

Will be thinking of you all. Take care, drive carefully


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Tracy, I am so sorry to hear about Brody...I am hoping you get some positive news at the specialist vet this afternoon. Please stay safe on your journey. I am glad Brody is not in any pain. I will be checking back for any updates. 
Debra


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Continuing to send love and positive thoughts xxx


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Brody. Will be keeping you and Brody in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Still hoping for good news Tracy. x


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

any news tracy, thoughts all day for you


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Stay strong Tracy, You and Brody will continue to be in my thoughts, It's good that you will be able to be with your parents while at the doc. It's so hard to go through some of lifes struggles alone. I will continue to pray for Brody and you.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Jun 29, 2009)

So so sorry to hear this. It breaks my heart but I hope Brody is ok. You both are in my thoughts and prayers. Brody is very lucky to have such a wonderful family to take care of him.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Hope things are going well Tracy.
Still thinkin of you both and wondering what's happening.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

thank you all. I am here in Kansas City at my parents house. Our appointment is at 9am tomorrow with the opthamologist at an Eye Hospital for dogs. I would think that is the place to go with specialists, equipment, etc. and it came highly recommended. Even more so than K-State which has a veterinary college. I'm so grateful that it happens to be in KC where my parents live so I'm not here by myself. 

Of course I'm not alone.... I have you guys! And for that I am TRULY grateful. Thank you for being there for me.

The update for this afternoon.... Brody's vision seems to be worsening. He is running into things much more here than he was at home yesterday, but that could be because he's not as familiar with the house/yard. He is still playing though, bless his heart. Nothing can slow him down, it seems. He is having a heckuva time with his ball though as he bats it with his feet and then it rolls away and he can't find it again. But he is not in any pain or discomfort at all. He is eating, drinking, pottying normally so that's good. His eyes are both dilated to maximum and there seems to be some cloudiness or an opaqueness now that I didnt' notice yesterday. Maybe it is just the lighting.

Anyway, we will know more tomorrow. I hope they can get a diagnosis and a prognosis at this appointment. I know they do have a CT scanner and a neurologist on staff in case that is needed. I do hope that this just involves his eyes and not his brain. We will play it by ear and take it day by day.

Keep the prayers coming. And thank you.

Tracy


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

tracy, have you thought about rubbing Brody's ball and other toys with a little aniseed? maybe he can't see too well but he'll certainly be able to find his toys using his nose.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ember said:


> tracy, have you thought about rubbing Brody's ball and other toys with a little aniseed? maybe he can't see too well but he'll certainly be able to find his toys using his nose.


Thanks Ember. Yes, he uses his nose like crazy now!! I usually can't stand to watch him sniffing around furiously though when the ball is just in front of him, so I usually get it for him. Your idea of using some scent on his toys is a good one. I am also using the ball that has a little jingle inside of it so that he can follow the sound. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i'll be thinking of you and Brody tomorrow. 
Diefie sends a big licky kiss for luck.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

hope for a positive outcome for such a special boy in my heart 
xxxx


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Tracy - hugs to you and Brody, keep strong.
xxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Good to hear from you Tracy.
Really hope for the best for wee Brody. 
Give him a huge hug from me. x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tracy, our continued thoughts and prayers are with you and Little Brody. I'm so sorry you are having to go through this. I know how tough all of this is on you. I hope the Vet visit brings positive news. I will keep checking for an update. Please give Brody lots of love from us, and tell him we know he is going to be okay.


----------



## zxckelly (Jul 3, 2009)

Best wishes to you and your special boy. It's amazing the spirit animals have, they are not fazed by things the way we are.


----------



## Yatak (May 11, 2009)

Hi Tracy. I have just noticed and read the thread. It broke my heart reading about Brody. Poor lil boy! He does not deserve it. You have to stay strong though like you are now. I hope that Thursday will bring good news. Keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

**HUGS** to you and Brody! I'll be praying for you both! If I could I would drive down that way tonight to be there for you both. I'm sure Coco would enjoy a 5 hour drive to meet Brody!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Tracy Hun, try to get a good nights sleep tonight. I know it will be impossible. You are doing all the right things for your boy. I am sure he knows he is so loved. I wish all good things for you tomorrow. We are all here to help you out. We love Brody!


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

Sweet Tracy I've been working so many hours just now got to be on the computer. My little family will be storming Heaven with prayer for darling Brody! Big Hugs to you and will be checking the posts tomorrow. Evie


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about all of this..sending prayers your way too...


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

When I woke up this morning Brody was first on my mind. Will keep checking all morning for update..... Love you both.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Thinking of you and Brody today. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

We are still praying for the Brody Man! Love, Evie


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

You are in our thoughts dear little Brody and your mum xxxx


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

praying and sending love your way today! Anxiously waiting an update!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

just wanted to let you know that i'm thinking about brody today. i hope things are going well at KC.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Can't get you guys off my mind. Will be checking this computer like mad all day. We love you!!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

rcj1095 said:


> Can't get you guys off my mind. Will be checking this computer like mad all day. We love you!!!


same here...hope you get some good news.


----------



## Yatak (May 11, 2009)

We keep on thinking about Brody and you since the morning. We hope you have good news today.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Best wishes and all of our love and thoughts today Tracy & Brody. (((((Hugs)))))

I am awaiting positive news.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I can't stop thinking about you Brody. I will be checking in every chance I get. I'm praying for happy news. I love you both! Big hugs Tracy.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I have been thinking of you and Brody all morning since I woke up, its' only 10:30 here in LA. I have been praying and hoping for good news.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

hugs & licks to brody and yourself...best of luck x


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh!! I had hoped to find a good resolution to this as I just read the thread. Lily and I send our prayers to you and Brody.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Aww poor little guy that is awful  Lots of healing thoughts going his way, I hope he will recover <3


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I just caught up on this post *big fat hugs* I am so sorry you have to go through this! My herat is broken for my sweet faced lil Brody! My thoughts and prayers are with you during this. And I wanted to say that as awful as it is, you love him to pieces and I KNOW you are a great mama to him and he has you to take care of him and love him during this time and i know that will mean the world to him. No matter what happens, he will adjust with your love and patience. As I have found with Willy, thats all they need is your love and patience. And I think its harder on us then it is on them, maybe its because they are confident with our unwavering love. Pm me if you need to talk/ramble/vent/scream/cry. My shoulder is open for you. My recent "adventures" with Willy makes it fresh so I know the terror feeling you are going through. take care hun and gain strenth from everyone here as i did  *hugs and Licks from me and Willy*


----------

